# River wide strainer on lower Dolores



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Does 'river mile 10.5' mean 10.5 miles upstream from the Confluence of the Dolores and the Colorado, ie. near Utah Bottoms? Or is that 10.5 Miles downstream of Bradfield near Chicken Aspen Canyon? Thank you for the info.


----------



## doloresgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

This is the stretch between Bradfield Bridge and the Dove Creek Pump Station. So downstream from Bradfield.




raftus said:


> Does 'river mile 10.5' mean 10.5 miles upstream from the Confluence of the Dolores and the Colorado, ie. near Utah Bottoms? Or is that 10.5 Miles downstream of Bradfield near Chicken Aspen Canyon? Thank you for the info.


----------

